# Gaggia baby tripping electric since cleaning. Got wet?



## Edders (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello, I'm hoping some kind soul can give me some advice on how to fix my coffee machine, as I certainly can't afford a replacement for some time.

i have a Gaggia baby classic (RI8155/12). A couple of days ago I was cleaning the group head as it wasn't making a good seal with the portafilter - I hadn't done it in a while and it was very dirty, so I stupidly had it upside down so I could see properly (I kind of knew this was stupid, but did it anyway thinking I could be careful. Lesson learned)

I hadn't realised, but some of the cleaner I was using bubbled over the group head, and into the machine. When I turned it on after cleaning it tripped out the electric for the whole house. I took the covers off and had a look inside and could see that a very small amount of water had run in during cleaning, which I assume is the problem. I've dried it out thoroughly and even left it overnight in the oven at 40 C, but it still trips the electric.

Can anyone offer me any advice on repairing it?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Search for the "Gaggia Classic tripping" thread on here.

Easiest way to resolve is to remove the earth wire temporarily and power the machine up. Without the earth connected it shouldn't trip (but any metal parts could be live so don't touch it!) and it should fizz a bit as it heats up... Though this should dry it out quickly.


----------

